# CSULA or CSUF?



## Cog (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a bit of a decision ahead of me, and I would really appreciate any input that anyone can give me.

Which school is the better choice: CSULA or CSUF?

Honestly, I think that I would rather go to CSULA, but I can save around 5k a year by renting a room from a friend that lives near CSUF. I'm just a bit concerned that I haven't heard anything about CSUF's film program.

Thanks!


----------



## attatae (Jan 21, 2011)

I can't say that I've heard of CSUF's film program, although of course that doesn't mean it isn't good. Usually among the CSU's, LA and LB are the more prominent. Maybe CSUF is an "up-and-comer" though, so if that seems possible that could be a redeemer to the lack of rep.

I know saving money is always a great thing, but you might want to consider the location of the schools. At which one might you have more networking opportunities, film festivals to enter, and perhaps most importantly, big-time internships to participate in?


----------



## hdt (Jan 27, 2011)

I disagree with attatae that CSULA is prominent. I'm a Junior at CSULA, and I don't recommend it. Long Beach or Northridge are supposed to be better than LA. 

There's a reason CSULA doesn't require portfolio upon application to the film major (it's not even a film major; it's Television, Film and Media Studies), while the other two do. There's a reason the major is not impacted at LA, and it is at the other two.

As attatae says, I think the location of the school is an important point to consider.

Also visiting the campus and talking to faculties may benefit you in finding where you can be most passionate in studying for years because the content of the classes can be very different from the description on catalogue depending on the professors.

Besides checking the graduation requirements, check general education requirements too. Each school may have different GE required programs, one of which you might be interested in or not.


----------



## FU*k_CSULA (Feb 22, 2011)

I agree with hdt, CSULA is a horrible school. If you want proof go on yelp and check  out the reviews for that place. 

It's been so badly impacted by the budget cuts that there are practically no production classes so you'll be stuck taking an enormous amount of theory. I now cuz I graduated with a BA Film, Tv, and Media Studies last year. 

CSULB is prolly the best film school for the price and it's good enough to be a UC in my opinion. Northridge is a good school too, prolly second to LB.


----------



## cahoots (Apr 10, 2012)

CSULA. 

CSUF has been nothing but disappointment- an administration that doesn't care- rude, puts down students. 

Department head is condescending, callous and ineffectual. Hardcore bitter professors there. 

Undergrads spoken to from CSUF run away from that department. Look at their "student achievement". goose egg. 

The MFA in Screenwriting there is a mess. 

CSUF simply is a business. No heart. No help.


----------



## Sleve22 (Apr 10, 2012)

I am currently a student at CSUF...It is a decent school. I have been lucky to get some good professors. But the problem is, the program just doesnt have a film school feel. It is mixed with radio which does not make sense being there is only one or two radio classes. 

The tv studio is in the bottom of the library, and it is so small and cramped, not much room to use full artistic ability. it is hard to get equipment for out of class filming, not enough equipment and it is old. 

Cant say much about CSULA besides I havent heard the best of things about their program or school.

well good luck...im actually going for an interview this week at CSULB for their film program and potentially transferring, but I try not to count my chickens before they hatch. As a whole, Fullerton is a pretty decent school for a RTVF degree. If you do go there, take Film Industry it is really cool, you get to meet people from the industry, most were high up execs and only one Fullerton alumni. 

When it comes to the CSU system currently CSULB and CSUN are the best for film. SFSU used to be really good but I hear that there program has more students than it can handle.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 18, 2015)

Both schools have been added to the new Film School review system on FilmSchool.org:

http://www.filmschool.org/filmschools/cal-state-fullerton-radio-tv-film.12/

http://www.filmschool.org/filmschools/cal-state-la-department-of-television-film-media.11/


----------

